
The DNC Looks Increasingly Incompetent When It Comes to Cybersecurity - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/08/the-dncs-false-alarm-report-of-a-hacking-attempt-suggests-its-incompetent.html
======
tomohawk
It starts at the top. Having your own personal email server as Secretary of
State, and using it illegally to conduct government business? Shows a real
disdain for security.

